
IPFS fork usable as a Go library - karalabe
https://github.com/ipsn/go-ipfs
======
karalabe
This repository is an unofficial fork of `github.com/ipfs/go-ipfs`, converted
from a `gx` based project to a plain Go project. The goal is to act as an IPFS
library that can be imported and used from Go apps without the need of
switching all dependency management over to `gx`. As a bonus, this fork is
compatible with GoDoc!

